# Ivy Bridge wird 73 Grad heiss bei 1,136 Volt und 93 Grad bei 1,28 Volt



## delekahn (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe jetzt meinen Prozessor auf einen 3570K upgegraded und auf 4200 Mhz getaktet. Dazu braucht er 1,136 Volt unter Last.
Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 30 Grad. Die Aquastream XT läuft mit 5000 rpm. Durchlaufsensor habe ich nicht. CoreTemp zeigt kurz nach Start vom IntelBurnTest 73 Grad an. Als Kühler verwende ich einen Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2, allerdings ohne Backplate. 

Ist diese Temperatur normal ? 

Würde eine Backplate etwas bringen ?

Woran könnten die hohen Temperaturen sonst liegen ?

Mehr wie 4200Mhz sind kaum stabil zu betrieben, da dann die Temperaturen explodieren (bei 4500 Mhz 1,28 Volt = 93 Grad - ebenfalls 30 Grad Wassertemp).


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (22. Februar 2013)

Da stimmt etwas definitiv nicht. Das klingt für mich als würde der Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU sitzen. Dafür spricht die Wassertemp bei den CPU temps.


----------



## aznsteil (22. Februar 2013)

da stimmt was definitiv nicht. cpu kühler ab, wlp nochmal drauf und ordentlich festschrauben.


----------



## Combi (23. Februar 2013)

also mein 3570-k wird mit der wakü unter burn-in test maximal 54 grad heiss.
die laing ddc is dann bei 75% und der durchfluss liegt bei 110 liter/min.
ok,grosser kühlkreislauf,aber deine temps sind extrem zu hoch.
meine cpu läuft bei 4,5ghz auf 1,25v,mit offset...1,6 ghz bei 1,10v.
hab auch den phobya-kühler.ohne backplate.braucht keiner.ausserdem passt die nicht an mein maximus dran.

check die wlp und wie stark du die schrauben des kühlers angezogen hast.
die dürfen nicht zu stark angezogen sein.


----------



## mrairworthy (23. Februar 2013)

Ich würde Dir auch empfehlen, Deine Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern - welche verwendest Du denn?


----------



## Chris2403 (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ziemlich genau die selbe Konfiguration.

i5 3570K @4200MHz bei 1,136v und einen Phobya UC 2-LT, auch ohne Backplate. Ich habe eine andere Pumpe und die GPU ist auch im Kreislauf eingebunden. Ich habe derzeit einen 360x30 und einen 240x45 Radiator verbaut.

Wenn ich den IntelBurnTest auf Stress Level Maximum laufen lasse, erreicht meine CPU eine gemittelte Temperatur von 58°C, während das Wasser eine Temperatur von ca. 25°C hat. Wenn du Näherungswerte haben möchtest, in welcher Situation welche Temperatur angebracht ist, schau einfach mal in meinem Tagebuch unter Temperaturen vorbei. Die Temperaturen sind soweit als Richtwerte zu sehen, an denen du dich orientieren kannst.

Grundsätzlich kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Montier den Kühler nochmal ab, schau ob du ihn gemäß der Montageanleitung von Phobya montiert hast, erneuere die Wärmeleitpaste (ich verwende die Arctic MX-2, die von Phobya bei dem Kühler beigelegte kann ich also nicht einschätzen) und montier den Kühler nochmal ordentlich neu. Er sollte fest und unbeweglich auf der CPU aufliegen, allerdings nicht so fest, dass das Mainboard anfängt sich durchzubiegen 

Schau mal hier auf dem Bild, so sollte die WLP verteilt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nicht pünktchenförmig, oder sternförmig oder sonst irgendwie. Ein dünner Film sollte die komplette CPU bedecken. Ich hab zum Verteilen meine Roccat Club Karte (sieht aus wie eine EC- oder Kreditkarte etc) benutzt, damit kann man super die dicke der WLP seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.

Grüße


----------



## aznsteil (23. Februar 2013)

Freue mich schon darauf, wenn der Threadersteller sagt "jaaaaaa, die temp sind hammermäßig niedrig, montagefehler"


----------



## delekahn (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke für eure Tips aber leider hat es bis jetzt nicht viel geholfen.
Habe den Kühler neu montiert. Statt der mitgelieferten WLP den Arctic MX-4 verwendet und die Schrauben verschieden stark angezogen (einmal wohl zu stark, da der Rechner nicht mehr gestartet ist). Danach war mir das experimentieren etwas zu heikel und ich war froh als der Rechner wieder lief.

Resultat : 70 Grad bei 1,13 Volt, 30 Grad Wasser und 4200 Mhz als Maximum Wert von Core 1 unter IntelBurntest. Also 3 Grad besser als vorher. Allerdings hat der IntelBurnTest starke Temp Schwankungen und die 70 Grad waren das Maximum und traten auch nur bei Core 1 auf.

Bei 4* Prime 95 sieht es etwas anders aus: Die Temp schwankt recht wenig. Core 1 ist weiterhin ca 4 Grad heisser als die anderen aber "nur" noch bei 65 Grad max.

Sind die Werte unter diesen Gesichtspunkten evtl normal ?


----------



## mrairworthy (23. Februar 2013)

Ich denke schon, Ivy ist nun mal ein Hitzkopf. Köpfen hilft.


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Februar 2013)

@delekahn wie sieht eigendlich deine wakü config aus was hast du für einen Radiator ?


----------



## delekahn (23. Februar 2013)

Als Radiator habe ich einen Phoby Nova 1080. Derzeit nur 1 120er Lüfter drauf aber die Wassertemp geht ja mit 30 Grad. Der Rest ist im ersten Beitrag beschrieben.

Habe jetzt auch festgestellt, dass zumindest beim IntelBurnTest alles über 4200 Mhz Performancenachteile mit sich bringt weil er ansonsten irgendwann anfängt auf 3400 zurückzutakten. Bei 4*Prime 95 oder Spielen gibt es das Verhalten allerdings nicht. Der IntelBurnTest scheint wirklich extrem zu sein


----------



## aznsteil (23. Februar 2013)

ich denke es ist aufkeinen fall normal egal ob ivy bridge oder bulldozer. anscheinend liegt der fehler im durchfluss, wenn du versicherst das du den kühler ordnungsgemäs montiert hast. prüfe mit deinen vorhandenen mitteln ob die pump auch wirklich das wasser in bewegung setzt.

wenn sich das wasser sich nicht in bewegung setzt, staut sich die hitze natürlich am cpu kühler, wassertempsensoren weiter entfernt würden es "nicht mitbekommen" und cpu würde trotzdem heis werden. eventuell ist der kreislauf verstopft oder die pumpe ist zu schwach. bitte prüfe diesen hinweis von mir und berichte anschliesend


----------



## delekahn (23. Februar 2013)

der Durchfluss scheint kaum einen Unterschied zu machen. Zwischen 3500 und 5500 Umdrehungen bei meiner Aquastream XT gibt es nur 1 Grad Unterschied.

Auffällig ist der hohe Temperaturunterschied zwischen 4* Large FFT Prime 95 und IntelBurntest

4500 Mhz, 1,28 Volt und 36 Wasser ergeben bei Prime95 bei Core 1 (der heisseste) maximal 84 Grad bei Intelburntest 2.53 sind es 93 Grad

Sind die Werte auch bei Prime95 zu hoch ?


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Das kann doch nicht stimmen, ich habe mit meinem I7 3820 TDP 130W gerade mal 40°C max, 1 Lüfter 20% bei einem Mora 3. Klar ein komplett anderes System im gegensatz zu deinem, jedoch sollte bei einer Wassertemp von 36°C kein wert von 84°C CPU zustande kommen. Welchen CPU Kühler nutzt du denn?


----------



## Rasha (24. Februar 2013)

Mhmm vielleicht ist der Temperatursensor ja defekt? Ich mein, muss ja nicht die Wakü sein...

So nen Wert ist aber wirklich nich normal...meine Lüftkühlung kühlt die Ivy ja schon auf 28 Grad im Idle..  Ne Wakü müsste doch deutlich niedrigere Temps erreichen?


----------



## Asynic (24. Februar 2013)

Jo da stimmt was nicht, ob es jetzt der Sensor ist oder am Kühler liegt ob er falsch montiert ist, wirst du wohl ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## delekahn (24. Februar 2013)

ich habe jetzt nochmal meine Werte mit denen von Chris2403 aus dem Tagebuch verglichen, da er dieselbe CPU und Kühler (Phobya UC 2-LT, auch ohne Backplate)

Bei CPU @ 4200MHz 1,136v , 28,5 Wasser bekommt er in Prime95 In Place Large FFTS einen gemittelten Wert von 57
Ich bekomme bei denselben Daten (wasser 28,8) einen maximum Wert von 62 bei Core 1. Der gemittelte  max Wert (alle Kerne addiert und durch 4 geteilt) ist 59

Also scheint entweder alles in Ordnung zu sein oder unsere beide Systeme schlecht zu laufen. Ist evtl. der Phobya UC 2-LT, den wir ja beide verwenden, schuld ?

@aznsteil: Dein System läuft ja wahnsinnig kühl von den Werten kann ich nur träumen. Allerdings wundern sie mich ein wenig, den wie geht 20 Grad im Idle, wenn das Wasser schon mehr wie 25 Grad hat und die 40 Grad unter Last scheinen mir auch fast zu gut zu sein. Mit welchen Tools, Spannungen und Frequenzen hast du gemessen ? Realtemp zeigt bei mir übrigends komplett unrealistisch niedrige Daten an. Ich hoffe die von CoreTemp stimmen.


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Die 20°C sind natürlich nur möglich wenn ich mein System am Anfang des Tages anschalte, bzw zum ersten mal am Tag anmache, wo der Kühlkörper eine niedrigere Temperatur hat als die Zimmertemperatur. Es ist also eher ein "Anfangsphänomen" statt ein regelmäßiges. Solche Werte im Idle erreiche ich dann erst wieder, wenn ich das Fenster für ein paar Minuten aufmache und so die Zimmertemperatur senke. Ich habe es mal geschafft die cpu auf 15°C im Idle zu kühlen und 27°C unter Last. Allerdings war es mir dann zu kalt in der Wohnung 

Coretemp lieftert erfahrungsgemäß immer die richtigen Werte.


----------



## santos (24. Februar 2013)

wie funktioniert denn das, das ein Kühlkörper kühler ist, als die Raumtemperatur. Der liegt aber nicht im Kühlschrank oder? Was verbindet Angler und Wakü - Jünger?


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

santos schrieb:


> wie funktioniert denn das, das ein Kühlkörper kühler ist, als die Raumtemperatur. Der liegt aber nicht im Kühlschrank oder? Was verbindet Angler und Wakü - Jünger?


 
Wenn du ins Treppenhaus gehst und dort die Metallstangen anfässt, sind diese in der Regel ja auch kälter als die Raumtemp des Treppenhauses, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## santos (24. Februar 2013)

wir haben ne Holztreppe. Das Treppenhaus ist bekannterweise, immer etwas kälter als die Wohnung, folge dessen ist auch das Metall etwas kühler. Aber gefühlte Temperaturen können täuschen, jeder empfindet Kälte anders. Ich habe 2 in Reihe angeschlossene Mora 3, aber Eure Temperaturen schlagen meine um Längen, selbst Luftkühler haben bessere Daten als meine, deshalb die Frage nach Angler und Wakü - Jünger. Achso, ich bin kein Anfänger, weiß also wie man eine Wakü installiert.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Will ja nix sagen, aber das Geländer ist gleichwarm/kalt wie alles andere in dem Raum (natürlich wenn alles lang genug sich an die Temp anpassen konnte)

Zum Ivy, gibt öfters mal ausschläger mit den Temps. Mein erster Ivy hatte @ Stock mit Wasserkühler schon 80°C unter Prime.
Der ging aber wieder zurück.... mein Zweiter und Jetziger hatte ein wenig bessere Temps, aber auf 4,5 Ghz mit 1,23 Volt waren die 80°C wieder da.
Nur Köpfen hat was gebracht! unter last nun fast 20°C weniger.

Die Temps von aznsteil halt ich für, naja sagen wir mal "nicht Korrekt" 
alleine die Aussage "Die 20°C sind natürlich nur möglich wenn ich mein System am Anfang des Tages anschalte, bzw zum ersten mal am Tag anmache, wo der Kühlkörper eine niedrigere Temperatur hat als die Zimmertemperatur."
Lässt doch darauf schließen. Geschweige den 27° Unter vollast, dies halte ich selbt bei 10° Zimmer Temp für absolut nicht erreichbar mit einer Wasserkühlung


----------



## delekahn (24. Februar 2013)

@Brez$$z: Danke noch für deine Vergleichsdaten. Ich gehe daher einfach mal davon aus, dass meine Konfig korrekt ist und mein Ivy einfach ein Hitzkopf.

Bei 25 Grad Wasser und im Idle habe ich bei 4200, 1,136V auch nur 30 Grad CPU Temp bei Core 1,2 und 4. Core 3 zeigt bei Coretemp lustigerweise 20 Grad an was ja aber eigentlich nicht sein kann 

Achja: Nach nach Beendigung eines Lasttests gehen die Temperaturen auch sofort wieder auf 30 Grad zurück.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja also ich hab im Idle auch so um die 30°C, Wenn du Prime anschaltest steigt die Temperatur oder Springt sie sofort auf den fast endgültigen wert? 
So war es mit meinen Ivy CPUs (ähmlich wie bei Fehlmontage des Kühlers) Nachdem ich den CPU geköpft hab steigen die Temperaturen wie gewöhnlich 
und springen nicht mehr.


----------



## delekahn (24. Februar 2013)

Sie springt innerhalb von 5 Sekunden auf 68 Grad und steigt dann später nur noch um max 5 Grad.

Köpfen will ich momentan noch nicht aber falls ich es doch irgendwann mal probieren will: Hast du es einfach so gemacht oder eine Anleitung dafür gefunden. 
Falls mit Anleitung wäre es nett wenn du sagen könntest wo die war.

EDIT: Inzwischen selbst gefunden direkt hier im Forum unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...extreme-test-wlp-wechseln-bei-ivy-bridge.html

Hast du den IHS weggelassen oder wieder drangemacht ?


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

naja ich kann euch nur das berichten was ich in meinem alltag erlebe, ich habe ja nicht die intention zu lügen oder ähnliches. und ich hatte früher mit der lukü nicht den eindruck das bei mir falsch temp ausgelesen wurden. system ist ja immernoch das gleiche, nun nur eben mit einer wakü. falls ich irgendwie den eindruck vermittle mit unrealistischen temperaturen anzugeben, tut mir das leid  aber trotzdem kann ich euch versichern das was ich sage der wahrheit entspricht


----------



## santos (24. Februar 2013)

so sehen meine Daten aus


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Ja so wie in der Anleitung hab ich es gemacht, bisschen noch bei Youtube geschaut. Aber das in Youtube 
sieht brutaler und schwieriger aus, als es in wahrheit ist. 

ich hab den IHS wieder drauf, gibt mehrere Gründe. Zum Schutz der DIE und die Höhe vom Sockel/Kühler. 
(allerdings nicht wieder richtig verklebt, nur an 2 Punkten verklebt)

@ aznsteil: hab ja auch nicht gesagt das du uns bescheißen willst, lediglich sind einige Aussagen nicht Korrekt. 
Metal und Holz in einem Raum sind gleich warm/kalt. Das ist nur das Empfinden, Holz Isoliert eher als Metal. 
Fakt ist halt das man mit einer Lufttemp. von 22-25°, egal ob Luftkühlung oder 
Wasserkühlung, die CPU eigentlich nie an 25°C halten kann, dafür ist die Differenz zwischen Luft und CPU temp zu gering. Da hilft auch 
nicht Lüfter aufrehen bis Maximum ect.

@ Santos: ja die Idle Temps sehen vernünftig aus. Fakt ist halt das man mit einer Lufttemp. von 22-25°, egal ob Luftkühlung oder 
Wasserkühlung, die CPU eigentlich nie an 25°C halten kann, dafür ist die Differenz zwischen Luft und CPU temp zu gering. Da hilft auch 
nicht Lüfteraufrehen bis Maximum ect.

wie lange hast du Prime laufen lassen beim zweiten bild? Aber an sich gute Werte, da ja eh Jeder CPU anders ist.


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

ich habe eine amüsante art dein argument zu widerlegen, welches auch gleichzeitig sehr unterhaltsam ist:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8

meines wissens nach passen sich nur flüssigkeiten der raumtemperstur an, wogegen metalle durch konvektion immer kühler als die raumtemperatur sind.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

aha... nur schade das dein Argument ein Fake ist 
wenn du das echt geglaubt hast, dann tust mir leid

ps: Videos Posten und net mal zu ende kucken ist auch geil^^


Liest oder schaust du dir auch mal an was du Postest? 



aznsteil schrieb:


> meines wissens nach passen sich nur flüssigkeiten der raumtemperstur an, wogegen metalle durch konvektion immer kühler als die raumtemperatur sind.




12 Stunden die Heizung daheim angestellt und mein Sofa und die Wand ist immernoch net Warm... komisch
Natürlich Passen sich alle dinge der Temperatur an.... ach sorry mein Fehler, Brennstäbe werden mit Metallgeländern gekühlt^^ 
Wenn du ein Geländer anlangst welches aus Metall ist, entzieht dieses deiner Hand Wärme, daher kommt das gefühl von "kälte"
wenn du ein Geländer anlangst aus Holz, isoliert das Holz erst mal. Daher bleibt deine Hand erstmal warm


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> aha... nur schade das dein Argument ein Fake ist
> wenn du das echt geglaubt hast, dann tust mir leid
> 
> ps: Videos Posten und net mal zu ende kucken ist auch geil^^



ich möchte mich doch nicht mit dir streiten mate  bitte nicht als persö. angriff intepretieren. jedoch ist timetolivecostum meiner meinung nach ein seriöser channel, also könntest du  bitte begründen inwieweit dieses video als fake empfunden werden könnte?


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Kuck es bis zum schluss junge!!! er sagt es im Video selber 

Bitte nehm es net Persöhnlich, aber manche leute sind Beratungs resistent und Posten dinge die sie Selber nicht mal
richtig angeschaut haben


----------



## Topper_Harley (24. Februar 2013)

Hast du es auch zu ende geguckt?


----------



## TSchaK (24. Februar 2013)

aznsteil schrieb:


> ich habe eine amüsante art dein argument zu widerlegen, welches auch gleichzeitig sehr unterhaltsam ist:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VUbpb23yTK8
> 
> meines wissens nach passen sich nur flüssigkeiten der raumtemperstur an, wogegen metalle durch konvektion immer kühler als die raumtemperatur sind.



LOL XD


----------



## VJoe2max (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn du die Aussage von Brez$$z hinsichtlich der Temperatur verschiedener Materialien in einem Raum mit konstanter Raumtemperatur widerlegen kannst, müsste man dich für den Nobelpreis vorschlagen. Damit würdest du nämlich den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik außer Kraft setzen .
Ein Spaß-Video ist dafür jedoch eher ungeeignet . Über das Video kann man sich in der Tat amüsieren, aber darauf rein zu fallen ist schon etwas traurig. Gerade wenn´s auch noch aufgelöst wird. Da kann man sich nicht mal auf schlechte Schulbildung rausreden. 

Eine Temperatur unterhalb der Raumtemperaur des Raums in dem der Radiator steht (bzw. der Temperatur der Luft die durch den Radiator geleitet wird) ist prinzipiell mit keiner thermodynamisch passiven Kühlung erreichbar. Eine Wakü ist genau wie eine Lukü eine thermodynamisch passive Kühlung, da die Kühlwirkung ohne Wärmepumpe erzielt wird. Weder das Wasser noch der gekühlte Chip können im Übrigen die Raumtemperatur erreichen, selbst wenn der Radiator riesengroß ist und meinetwegen mit so vielen Lüftern bestückt ist wie du tragen kannst, weil Wakü-Radiatoren in Querstrombauweise aufgebaut sind und deshalb prinzipiell kein DeltaT = 0 zwischen den wärmetauschenden Medien zulassen.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

Endlich einer mit Ahnung! Ich kann nur hoffen das er etwas drauß lernt. Wenn man etwas nicht weiß ist das kein Problem! sich dann nicht zu Informieren oder gar Links Posten 
die man selbst nie richtig geschaut hat ist nicht die gute und richtige Art.


----------



## aznsteil (24. Februar 2013)

Ouh hier hat sich ja viel getan  ja stimmt, ich erinnere mich dunkel daran das am ende etwas aufgelöst wurde, habe es aber nicht im kopf gehabt beim zeitpunkt des postings. Ist schon einige Monate her das ich das Video gesehen habe hehe scheine wohl voll daneben gelegen zu haben hehe aber ich finds ok, hab einigen kollegen zu einem lacher verholfen, ist doch schonmal was 

Brez$$z nicht so ernst nehmen, mein nichtwissen. Falls ich dich dadurch provuziert habe tut es mir aufrichtig leid, ich war von dem denkfehler eben überzeugt  Sieh es nicht so eng, ok kumpel?


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Februar 2013)

aznsteil schrieb:


> Ouh hier hat sich ja viel getan  ja stimmt, ich erinnere mich dunkel daran das am ende etwas aufgelöst wurde, habe es aber nicht im kopf gehabt beim zeitpunkt des postings. Ist schon einige Monate her das ich das Video gesehen habe hehe scheine wohl voll daneben gelegen zu haben hehe aber ich finds ok, hab einigen kollegen zu einem lacher verholfen, ist doch schonmal was
> 
> Brez$$z nicht so ernst nehmen, mein nichtwissen. Falls ich dich dadurch provuziert habe tut es mir aufrichtig leid, ich war von dem denkfehler eben überzeugt  Sieh es nicht so eng, ok kumpel?


 

geht klar, solange du was drauß gelernt hast


----------



## Onkel Lutz (25. Februar 2013)

Mal was anderes.... Luft im Kreislauf nimmt nicht allzuviel Hitze auf


----------



## Chris2403 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mal auf 4,5GHz @ 1,28v hochgedudelt und damit erreiche ich bei Prime95 mit In-Place Large FFTs gemittelt knapp unter 70°C (so 69,7°) und keine, wie bei dir angegebenen 93°C, Wasser hat dann so um die 30°C.

Eventuell gehe ich das Projekt "köpfen" mal an, muss mich damit nochmal näher beschäftigen. Eine Backplate für 3€ hab ich mir auch mal bestellt, weil ich sowieso noch das ein oder andere Teil von Aquatuning brauchte. Zusätzlich schraube ich mir noch einen 120mm Radiator ins System, den hab ich noch rumliegen und das Gehäuse gibt den Platz dafür her.

Ich werd berichten, wie sich das auf die Temps auswirkt.

Grüße


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.... Luft im Kreislauf nimmt nicht allzuviel Hitze auf


 
Wen genau meinst damit ?



Chris2403 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal auf 4,5GHz @ 1,28v hochgedudelt und damit erreiche ich bei Prime95 mit In-Place Large FFTs gemittelt knapp unter 70°C (so 69,7°) und keine, wie bei dir angegebenen 93°C, Wasser hat dann so um die 30°C.



Ja jede CPU ist ja ein wenig anders, hab ja gesagt emin ersten Ivy hat @ Stock höhere Temps gehabt.
ps: ich hab schon mehrfach probiert und bin der meinung der Small FFT wird etwas wärmer als der rest


----------



## Onkel Lutz (25. Februar 2013)

Ich meine wenn im CPU Kühler noch ein wenig Luft ist, oder der Radi nicht komplett entlüftet ist... Dann wären die Temps auch so zu erklären. Ich Brauch auch immer ne Ewigkeit um die komplette Luft aus dem System zu bekommen. Ich würde Germ mal ein Bild vom Aufbau sehen. Vielleicht sitzt der AGB ungünstig...


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Februar 2013)

Ja gut, bei mir dauerts auch immer etwas bis alles raus ist. Bei meiner Dimension ist das aber eher 
eine kleinigkeit. Da muss halt der Themanstartet mal ein Pic machen


----------



## delekahn (25. Februar 2013)

@Chris2403: Danke für deine Daten bei 4500. Allerdings waren die 93 Grad wie in meinem ersten POST beschrieben mit IntelBurnTest (welches viel heftiger ist als Prime95)  und es war der Max Wert des heissesten Cores. Wenn ich wie du mit Prime95 teste und die Werte "mittle" komme ich bei 4500Mhz, 1.28V auf 76 Grad bei 33 Grad Wasser. Bei Berücksichtigung des 3 Grad wärmeren Wassers wieder ein sehr ähnlicher Wert wie du.

Zum entlüften : Muss da etwas beachtet werden oder einfach das System laufen (habe es ca 1,5 Wochen) ? Als ich die Pumpendrehzahl von 3500 auf 5500 erhöht und das Einfüllventil leicht geöffnet habe, habe ich gemerkt wie mehr Luft im AGB war. Habe dann nochmal nachgefüllt. Jetzt ist der AGB fast komplett voll. Gebracht hat es aber nichts.


----------



## Chris2403 (26. Februar 2013)

@delekahn

93°C Max auf dem heißesten Kern, aber gemittelt 76°C? Das würde ja heißen, dass ein Kern 93°C hat und die anderen so um die 69°C haben. Das einer so weit ausschlägt würde mir aber komisch vorkommen. Der Unterschied bei mir zwischen heißestem und kältestem Kern sind maximal 9°C.

Hab nochmal den IntelBurnTest auf 4500MHz @ 1.28v angeworfen und ich komme auf folgende Werte: 67°C, 70°C, 76°C, 69°C, was gemittelt ungefähr 70,5°C, das ganze mit 10 Durchläufen auf Stress Level Maximum.

Was das entlüften angeht: Bei mir hat es ungefähr eine Woche gedauert, bis kein einziges Luftbläßchen mehr im AGB war. Man hört aber auch, ob die Pumpe Luft oder wirklich nur Wasser fördert.

Grüße

EDIT: Auf 4200MHz habe ich beim Burn-Test den heißesten Kern auf 65°C, gemittelt komme ich auf 59°C, Wasser hat so 28,5°C. Der Unterschied zwischen Prime95 und IntelBurnTest ist bei mir also nicht soooo riesig.


----------



## delekahn (26. Februar 2013)

@Chris2403: der maximale Unterschied ist bei mir auch so um die 9Grad. Was wirklich soviel ausmacht ist der Intelburntest. 
Der wird über 10 Grad heisser wie 4*Prime95 mit In Place Large. Welche Version von IntelBurnTest hast du ?
Bei mir ist es v2.53 im 64 Bit Mode


----------



## Onkel Lutz (26. Februar 2013)

hast du das ganze System mal auf jede Seite gekippt? Hier ein Video wo man sieht wie hartnäckig Luft ist: Link


----------



## delekahn (27. Februar 2013)

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe den Phobya 1080 Radiator jetzt mal auf die Seite gekippt und da war wirklich noch viel Luft drin. Der AGB war gleich leer. Habe nachgefüllt und jetzt scheint der Radi voll zu sein. An den Temperaturen hat sich aber nichts geändert

 das Entlüften das Radis hatte sogar einen negativen Effekt. Statt 73 Grad max bekomme ich jetzt bis zu 81 Grad max im Intelburntest bei 1,136 Volt und 4200 Mhz. Kann es sein, dass einige Luftbläschen vom Radi zum CPU Kühler gewandert ist und falls ja wie krieg ich die dort am besten raus oder sollte das mit der Zeit von alleine gehen ?


----------



## Onkel Lutz (28. Februar 2013)

Mach mal Bitte ein Bild von deinen Rechner vielleicht kann ich dir da helfen


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

ich kannte diesen Test "Intelburntest" bis heute nicht, habe alles über Prime95 gemacht, eingestellt auf Smal FFT. Mit Intelburntest auf Maximum, kam ich auf max.55°C. Mir ist es also vollkommen unverständlich, wie Du auf diese Temperaturen kommst. Sagt der Temp-Monitor im Bios das gleiche oder ähnlich. Was auch nicht passt, sind die Wassertemperaturen zu Deinen gemessenen Temp.  Welche CPU-Temp. hast Du denn, keine Kerntemp.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

santos schrieb:


> ich kannte diesen Test "Intelburntest" bis heute nicht, habe alles über Prime95 gemacht, eingestellt auf Smal FFT. Mit Intelburntest auf Maximum, kam ich auf max.55°C. Mir ist es also vollkommen unverständlich, wie Du auf diese Temperaturen kommst. Sagt der Temp-Monitor im Bios das gleiche oder ähnlich. Was auch nicht passt, sind die Wassertemperaturen zu Deinen gemessenen Temp.  Welche CPU-Temp. hast Du denn, keine Kerntemp.


 

ich hab ihn gestern abend ma angeworfen den intelburndtest, kannte ihn vorher auch noch nich
temperaturmässig hat er prime95 mal eben um 15-20°C an die wand gespielt, kam auch auf knapp 80°C mit kyros cuplex und mora3, denke werd die tage (muss wakü eh umbauen) köpfen etc...


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

habe die gleiche CPU und auch den Radi, irgendwas passt bei Euch nicht. Mit was lest Ihr aus. Hier mal Bilder von Prime95 mit Smal FFT


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

mit hwmonitor zeigt er bei prim95 58°C an
mit hwmonitor zeigt er bei intelburntest 71°C an

mit core temp zeigt er bei prime95 65°C an
mit core temp zeigt er bei intelburntest 81°C an

die wassertemp liegt bei ~26,5°C

die graka idle temp liegt bei normalen 29°C, je nach wasser temp halt  

zusätzlich hab ich des gefühl, intelburntest lässt mir weniger ressourcen frei, bei prime kann ich ohne probs nebenher nochn video schauen, bei intelburntest is des system träge wie fließender honig, naja so in der art halt es läuft extrem zäh alles 

edit:
ausserdem hast du weniger spannung als im titel angegeben, 1.080v wenn ich des richtig sehe bei aida, der te hat die probs aber bei 1,136 bzw 1.28v und ich z.b. ich nutze atm 1,31v 
axo, die vid meiner cpu liegt bei 1,289v, ka wo deine cpu liegt aber wohl drunter bei den voltages würde deine dann wohl kurz vorm verglühen stehen  wenn ich des so sehe 


edit2:
und wenn ich in dein profil schaue haste nen i7-2600k und damit weder nen ivy noch nen i5 ....................... geh mit anderen sandys spielen


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

und ich wundere mich, warum meine CPU so eine rötliche Farbe hat, jetzt wo Du es sagst, kann ich einfach Wasser drüber schütten, um die abzukühlen? Scherz beiseite, stimmt mein Fehler, werd ich nacher mal testen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

hehe, cpus die die spannung mit niedriger vid erreichen werden meistens wärmer als cpus mit höherer vid bei identischen spannungen, mehr wollt ich auch nicht andeuten damit, kommt halt noch hinzu das du nen sandy i7 hast, der sollte auch so etwas kühler sein als die als hitzkopf verschriehenen ivy cpus 

würd mich aber trotzdem interessieren wie die cpu bei der spannung performt


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

Du meinst aber nicht mich mit der Sandy oder? Weil ich ne 3770 er Ivy habe.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

santos schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht mich mit der Sandy oder? Weil ich ne 3770 er Ivy habe.



 dann update mal dein profil da steht noch i7 2600k was ne 32nm cpu und  sandy wäre, sorry aus den screenshots konnt man nirgends die cpu  auslesen, oder ich habs übersehen, also hab ich da geschaut was du haben könntest, bei prime war halt nur irgendne cpu mit ht erkennbar 

mein fehler zu denken das die leute ihr profil updaten wenn sie sich neue hardware zulegen 
 falls du schon geschrieben hattest welche cpu du hast, hab ichs trotz thread lesen übersehen


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

schon wieder mein Fehler, empfinde mein Profilupdate, als nicht so wichtig, den 2600er habe ich auch, aber nicht in diesem Rechner, außerdem wird alle naselang umgebaut, so dass das meiste nicht mehr stimmt.

So nu passt es wieder.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

ich bau auch häufiger um update dann aber immer, meistens weil ich zu faul bin in jedem thread meine spezifikationen zu posten, so kann man sich wenigstens mit 'is am profil gepflegt' rausreden 

is auch nicht bös gemeint oder so, bin heut etwas genervt wegen mindfactory und meiner titan bestellung die wohl erst ka wann ankommt


----------



## santos (28. Februar 2013)

kein Problem, aber sag mal, wozu braucht man eine Titan, die mehr Geld kostet, als sie Leistung bringt, wahrscheinlich "Jäger und Sammler" oder?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

ne, leicht verschroben was meine vorstellung vom meinem pc angeht, die 480 bringt da auch nicht mehr so die leistung und die 580 und 680 waren nicht die karten um sie zu ersetzen (meine meinung halt ...), ausserdem zu viel geld seit dem letzten mitarbeitergespräch und damit ist sie es mir wert 
unabhängig vom preis hat sie die technischen daten die ich von einer high end graka erwarte, nen guten unterbau wie ati  high-end aktuell und ne nette gpu, aktuell nvidia halt 
genug davon


----------



## delekahn (28. Februar 2013)

so ich gebs jetzt auf ... habe nochmal gebastelt und den CPU Kühler in verschiedene Richtungen gedreht. Da war tatsächlich noch einiges an Luft drin, die schön in den AGB gewandert ist. Dann nochmal alles gut gereinigt, WLP sauber aufgetragen und den Kühler fest aber wie ich denke nicht zu fest montiert. Dachte schon jetzt müsste es besser sein aber: wieder genau die alten Werte wie in meinem ersten Post.

Scheinbar wird mein 3570k einfach besonders heiss. Der Wasserkreislauf an sich scheint zu stimmen, den obwohl ich meine 7950 GPU-Only kühle und folglich noch ein extra Kupferplättchen zwischen Kühler und GPU habe sind die Werte von der Grafikkarte mit etwas über 60 Grad einwandfrei.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (28. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt mach mal ein Photo.


----------



## delekahn (28. Februar 2013)

ok hier 2 Fotos ... ist noch provisorisch, da mein Stand noch nicht fertig ist. Den AGB hatte ich zum entlüften auch auf den Radiator gestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TSchaK (28. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das schon einmal angesprochen wurde bzw. sehe ich das nicht auf den Bildern: Sind Ein- und Auslass bei dem Kühler richtig herum angeschlossen?

Bei einem Kühler wie diesem ist das nicht egal und kann durchaus ein paar Grad ausmachen...

Wenn sonst die Pumpe schnellgenug läuft wüsste ich auch sonst keine Lösung.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (1. März 2013)

Wenn der AGB liegt und nicht komplett befüllt ist zieht er doch immer Luft in den Radi oder?


----------



## delekahn (1. März 2013)

Die Position des AGB ist sicher nicht perfekt aber er ist fast 100%mit Wasser voll und der Durchlauf zur Pumpe ist ein gutes Stück unter Wasserspiegel. Ich sehe und höhre da keine Luft durch die Pumpe gehen. Außerdem müsste bei einem generellem Fehler ja auch die GraKa heisser sein. Habe daher noch ein Bild vom CPU Kühler gemacht. 

Links kommt das Wasser von der GraKa und fließt und den CPU Kühler rein. Rechts kommt das Wasser wieder raus. So habe ich auch die Pfeile interpretiert. Sehr ihr das ebenfalls so ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## santos (1. März 2013)

jo passt, Eingang immer mittig.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (1. März 2013)

Die Verschlauchung vom Kühler passt. Dein AGB finde ich durch die hohe Wassermenge (mora) ein wenig klein. Du meintest Pumpe und AGB und Pumpe werden später noch versetzt. Weil der AGB (Ausgleichsbehälter)  das sich bei Wärme ausdehnende Wasser ausgleicht. Dazu braucht es aber Luft im AGB. Ist'n bissl umständlich erklart


----------



## delekahn (1. März 2013)

das heisst es ist keine gute Idee den AGB ganz voll zu machen ? Was kann sonst passieren, wenn sich das Wasser ausdehnt ? Wird das System undicht ?


----------



## Uter (1. März 2013)

Nein, die Druckschwankungen werden problemlos von den Schläuchen ausgeglichen. Der AGB dient primär zur einfacheren Entlüftung und sekundär zum Ausgleich von diffundiertem Wasser. Luft im AGB ist nicht zwingend nötig.


----------



## Onkel Lutz (2. März 2013)

Auch bei der Wassermenge?


----------



## Kurry (2. März 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber die Folie am CPU Block haste vorher abgezogen, oder?


----------



## delekahn (2. März 2013)

ja natürlich  hatte ich ... aber jetzt ist der CPU Block ja eh ab ...


----------



## Uter (3. März 2013)

Onkel Lutz schrieb:


> Auch bei der Wassermenge?


 Die Wassermenge ist bei einer normalen Wakü kein Problem.


----------



## delekahn (5. September 2013)

zum Abschluss nochmals Danke für die Tips und ein kurzes Statusupdate: Habe jetzt nach ein paar Monaten Luft CPU Kühlung mir einen Cuplex Cryos Pro gekauft. Den alten Phobya UC-2 hatte Aquatuning damals problemlos zurückgenommen. Der Cuplex Cryos Pro machte mit MX4 WLP gleiche Temperaturen wie der UC-2 und ist bisher dicht . Allerdings habe ich jetzt die Phobyia Liquid Metal WLP verwendet und damit 6Grad bessere Temps bei 4500Mhz,1,28V,30Grad Wasser im IBT (87 statt 93). Habe auch gelesen das wirklich viel wohl nur "Köpfen" bringen würde (15-25 Grad). Das würde bei meinem billigem 4+1 Phasen Board aber auch nicht helfen, da hier alles über 1,28V zum Mainboard-throttling führt, sofern ich nicht die VRMs massiv von Lüftern anpusten lasse (was den Sinn der Wasserkühlung in Frage stellen würde  )

Daher läuft jetzt alles sehr stabil, kühl und vor allem leise bei 4400Mhz und 1,23V


----------

